# Ooops. Zfs jail with disk quota



## Bucky (Oct 6, 2020)

Quota set to 50GiB. Data transferred into jail via filezilla so that zfs knows about it and properly decrements the jail free space. Data transferred out of jail using 'mv' on the host, so zfs in the jail didn't know to decrement the used space (add it back to the jail free disk space). Quota continually used up and never replenished, now down to 60MiB available.

Any way to fix this issue without building a replacement jail?

(and I know now to use 'cp' to move stuff out of the jail, then enter the jail and do a 'rm' so zfs knows to add the free space back to the available quota)


----------



## monwarez (Oct 6, 2020)

Do you happen to have some snapshot that are done on the host ? Are you using *zfs quota* or *zfs refquota* ?


----------



## Bucky (Oct 6, 2020)

monwarez said:


> Do you happen to have some snapshot that are done on the host ? Are you using *zfs quota* or *zfs refquota* ?


zfs quota. I just looked (iocage snaplist <jailname>) and it returned nothing, so I guess I don't have any snapshots of that jail.


----------



## monwarez (Oct 6, 2020)

What about `zfs list -t snapshot -r dataset/to/the/iocage/jail` ?


----------



## Bucky (Oct 6, 2020)

monwarez said:


> What about `zfs list -t snapshot -r dataset/to/the/iocage/jail` ?


yields "no datasets available"


----------



## monwarez (Oct 6, 2020)

You have to adapt it for your case, what `zfs list` return ? And also what is the jail name ?


----------



## Bucky (Oct 6, 2020)

monwarez said:


> You have to adapt it for your case, what `zfs list` return ? And also what is the jail name ?


zfs list = zroot/iocage/jails/privatesftp           26.5G  48.5G    92K  /iocage/jails/privatesftp
jail name = privatesftp

The command line: zfs list -t snapshot -r  zroot/iocage/jails/privatesftp


> yields "no datasets available"


Your idea to look for a snapshot is good; unfortunately I didn't make any snapshots when or since I created the jail. Ignore the # values you see in the zfs list line above; I temporarily gave the jail some more room but I'm still wondering if my original mistake is fixable in an existing zfs jail? I sort of doubt it but wanted to give you gurus a chance to wade in first.

This command: iocage snaplist privatesftp

returns an empty list too, unfortunately.


----------



## Bucky (Oct 7, 2020)

Eureka! I found a solution. Just reverse the erroneous process. Copy large files back into the jail, then iocage console <jailname> and do a 'rm <filenames>'. zfs inside the jail correctly adds freespace back to the jail solving the dwindling zfs quota issue.

Thanks to monwarez for pondering the problem with me.

This thread can now be considered "Solved", though I don't know how to mark it that way.


----------

